# Do I need a new roof?



## nautroof (9 mo ago)

My house is 16 years old with an original roof. Should I get a new one? Is this the right way to ask?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Soon, unless you are having active leaks. Time to save up for replacement.


----------



## nautroof (9 mo ago)

thank you sir


----------

